# April 14 Red River Shootout IASCA 1X show Houston Tx!!!



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

Round 3 of the Red River Shootout takes us to Houston to visit our very good friends at Blazin Cajun Crawfish – Houston, TX and our first show in Houston.

Details....

When: April 14
What: IASCA 1X and Red River Shootout Round 3
How Much: $20 IASCA SQC
$20 RRS
$10 IASCA Install 

Where: Blazin Cajun Crawfish 159 Sharpstown Center Suite 290 Houston Tx 77036

Certificates for awards

Contact: [email protected]

We are looking forward to our first show in Houston and hope to see a bunch of y'all out there!!


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

Bump for this weekend!!


----------

